# Anyone keep Senegal Parrots?



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

Considering getting one, I have a spare room which is gonna have exercise equipment, a tv and a snake tank in it, so the room will be well used except night time. I live in a flat as well so I was going to ask if anyone thinks they might be too noisy for that? I'm also going to be off work for quite a while so would have lots of time to spend with a youngster. Fancied a bird for a long time, a Congo African Grey really but I imagine they would be a bit big and noisy for a flat. Also, I'm sure there are single people out there with birds (haha), so after a period, and so long as they are given attention once you get home, surely they can be left for a while when you go to work, so long as they are kept entertained with various toys etc?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Good choice - a small friendly parrot.

You're right about African Greys ours is very talkative and noisy!

Our Senegal is hand reared and very tame with one of my sons. S/he talks a fair amount but is not particularly loud and certainly doesn't shriek or scream.

All birds are messy though - we have lots of seed husks etc walked up and down the stairs as we have an indoor aviary upstairs with budgies and cockatiels whilst the parrots are downstairs in the living room. Not to mention the poo that gets aimed at the walls.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

One problem you may find - if your off work now & have lots of time to devote to a young Senegal, when you go back to work, the parrot will still be expecting it's usual same amount of time spent with it, so could resort to screaming for attention, or worse, feather plucking. They like a routine really.


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> One problem you may find - if your off work now & have lots of time to devote to a young Senegal, when you go back to work, the parrot will still be expecting it's usual same amount of time spent with it, so could resort to screaming for attention, or worse, feather plucking. They like a routine really.


Good point, seeing as it's a spare room, would it be better to just schedule a couple of hours each day to spend with the bird then? That way it's not missing the constant attention once I'm back out most days?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

malky201 said:


> Good point, seeing as it's a spare room, would it be better to just schedule a couple of hours each day to spend with the bird then? That way it's not missing the constant attention once I'm back out most days?


I'd say, spend the amount of time daily that you would be able to devote to a parrot when your working, that way it will be used to getting the same amount of attention. It will need a good 3-4 hours+ from you of quality time daily.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Also bear in mind that Senegals, even hand-reared ones, have a tendancy to get stroppy when they hit adolescence. Mine was lovely when I first had him, couldn't get enough of cuddles and attention; now, he's as likely to take a chunk out of you as 'kiss' you!


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

Ron Magpie said:


> Also bear in mind that Senegals, even hand-reared ones, have a tendancy to get stroppy when they hit adolescence. Mine was lovely when I first had him, couldn't get enough of cuddles and attention; now, he's as likely to take a chunk out of you as 'kiss' you!


Does this behaviour remain into adulthood?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

malky201 said:


> Does this behaviour remain into adulthood?


It can do. Most of the Senegals I have met have been ok with their favoured person, but horrid to other people. I have had a couple of good bites from Sennies! :devil:


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

I live alone though, so that hopefully won't be much of a problem ... Hopefully lol.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

malky201 said:


> I live alone though, so that hopefully won't be much of a problem ... Hopefully lol.


So hopefully s/he will bond with you otherwise you'll have problems! As I said above, ours is only tame with one of my sons.


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

I've got one, seriously one of the best birds I have ever had! 

He does like routine though, waits for me to let him out every evening! To be honest though there is never a day I wouldn't want to get him out of his cage because he has never ever shown any aggression and is so funny! Perfect size for holding and training etc. Mine talks a few words and whistles tunes. He hangs upside down on my finger, sits on my shoulder, cuddles, blows kisses and throws balls into hoops and lots more  

He adores fruit and veg and any treats I have for him!

It was really sad last night because one of my hand reared young Lovebirds passed away completely out of the blue and Popcorn sat in his cage with a sunken head. It was really sad  

But yes, Senegals are my favourite parrot 

Jazz


----------

